# Tank And Fish



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well ima back in hobby and couldnt be hapier..

Found "125 gall tank" on CL for sale .. $100 got dimensions as 72x29x19 which is 171gall .. so i am excited..

Plans for fish is single pygo or serra...

Filtration: sump with bio 
Light : single 25w bulb (since they like darker)
Powerhead : ( forgot which one i got)
heating : 2x150w heaters

Since i am trying to keep my electricity payments to minimum ill try to make as most energy efficient as possible..
Jul-aug ill have solar system installed which will help to run tank without any bills (i hope)

Tank itself should give some space for little guy to swim and grow .


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it true that titanium heaters heat water more efficiently with less energy then glass heaters?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

wizardslovak said:


> Is it true that titanium heaters heat water more efficiently with less energy then glass heaters?


Not by much if anything

BTU conversions are easy to figure out (1 watt is approximately 3.41214 BTU/h)

To calculate BTUs to raising water temp, you need water volume... there are online calculators that make it easy

They are just nice because they dont break


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

awesome

Heating tank will be most expensive task .. got to find out more efficient and less expensive way.


----------



## SKurj (Jan 11, 2015)

Heat the room...

But heating it isn't going to cost much...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Solar heating is easy... some black poly pipe and a pump / thermostat to circulate the water through the pipe


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Was thinking to actually have closed loop with heating element to heat water so i wouldnt have to run tank water in pipes.. over day it would work .. over night not much

Other idea is when ill be doing my hydronic heating to make one extra circuit for tank or use one element to heat tank in sump ot small coil ..since i wont use whole 100% of my boiler ,, i could use some to heat tank..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, you would want a closed loop... problem is they typically use glycol or antifreeze in them so that could be a concern.

I would use a big ass black tank outside, would retain thermal mass for longer


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

doesnt have to be "direct" exchange .. copper spool or pex spool in sump.. still wouldnt be much efficient at night tho .. for storage you could just use old boiler ...


----------

